# Rear brake caliper interference with ECO wheels



## 2014cruze2ltw/mt (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a 2014 2LT Cruze with rear disc brakes. Does anyone know if the 1st gen ECO wheels will fit on it without any rear caliper interference ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

You should have no issues with any stock rims so long as they are not Gen I Diesel rims on stock axles.

[h=1]Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's[/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

